# Night time fishing ? Dublin/Columbus



## Santiago (May 9, 2018)

Anyone know where are some good spots to go fishing at night? I'll be picking up more day hours at work so I'd love to go tackling in the evening anywhere from 7-11/12am

Pm or drop suggestions.


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

There is some decent fishing on the east side of the river north of the Columbus Zoo about a mile or 2. Several areas to pull off and park. Good luck!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

It depends on what you want to fish for and how. If you want to just sit and catfish then O'Sha, Griggs, or the river are good. All are also good for other species in that same area as well. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup lots of catfish to be had and plenty of access at Griggs and Oshay. Easy night time access below the dam at OShay and lots of cats to be had with plenty of potential for 'eyes, wipers, and bass


----------

